# Revolution vs. Vectra - help please!



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey guys! This insanely warm year has made for a perfect environment for fleas. I found a couple on Enzo last night. He's been on Frontline, but it's obviously not working. Our new vet has 3 flea options for us - Frontline, Revolution and Vectra. Any tips/advice on which I should choose to try between the Revolution and Vectra? What is the general cost of each? And if I go with Revolution, how soon would I be safe to give it to him considering he just had his Heartguard about 2 weeks ago? We did have an old vet that had Comfortis, which worked great for him, but we've changed vets for other reasons, and not on good terms, so I don't want to go back and ask them for a prescription. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would try a flea and tick type bath for now. Then apply Revolution myself. 

I like that is covers fleas, flea eggs, dog ticks, mites, mange, and heartworm- One stop shopping for me. I do use a topical Neem spray my ArksNatural for tick prevention since I live in a high Lymes area with tons of deer with TBDs. Buddy is also very allergic to fleas (not a problem in my area) and ticks. Plus for me I can medicate the 3 Yorkies and Buddy from the same tube- I give to mine as weight based doses. Otherwise Buddy would be getting enough for an 85-130 pound dog. He only weights 90.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I prefer Revolution. I Pay $105 for 6 months worth. When we found a flea on Ruby this year 1 week after giving her Interceptor the vet said it was fine to do Revolution so we did and shes fine.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Revolution doesn't do deer ticks which is a big issue for me since that is the tick that carries Lyme disease. Revolution would be the perfect product if it did that. If you lived in the south with a lot of heartworm disease, I would maybe hesitate to use a topical with that but since you don't, you should be alright. I guess you just need to decide if ticks/lyme is an issue for you. It does great with fleas and also does deworm 'unofficially.'

Vectra is a great product as it repels and kills fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes! It is working great for those who are seeing resistance with frontline. I haven't used it myself yet as frontline still seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I have been reading lots of bad things about Vectra. But, I guess if you look hard enough you will find bad things about just about anything. Lyme isnt to much of an issues here. Now if I was always hiking and in the bush I may be worried.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I think we're going to go with Revolution (and Capstar for right now, too) - I'm just really worried about double-dosing on the heartworm prevention, though. I'll have to have a talk with my vet about it when I go to pick it up tonight. I can't leave him itchy for the 2 weeks between now and when he's supposed to get Heartguard again, but I don't want to spend money on another month of Frontline when it's not really working for us.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It is perfectly safe to give him another dose of heartworm prevention 2 weeks apart. The amount of the chemical in it is so minute you could give it every day and not cause any problem. Lilah ate an entire box, 6 tablets, of Heartgard a while back and the vet said don't worry. They give dogs with demodex mange daily doses of ivermectin, the active ingredient in Heartgard. My mange foster had no adverse reaction to it and he was on ivermectin daily for 3 months. I think you should be ok applying the Revolution now.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome, thank you!! I just want some relief for my flea-sensitive puppy, who is itching himself raw.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Give him a Capstar too, it is an oral pill that kills all the fleas on the dog within an hour after giving it, then it's done and does not stay in their system. Give the Capstar and then apply the Revolution maybe the next day. 

Have you treated your house and your yard? That will help keep them off of him too.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We haven't treated the house and yard yet...still gotta pick up supplies tonight. Hopefully this is just from his play date over the weekend and not from the new yard. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

When mine had fleas and I applied Revolution it started to kill in an hour. I personally wouldnt use both because its just more chemicals going into him. As I said above I had no issues giving Revolution when mine still had two weeks left after Interceptor


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I stopped by the vet to pick up the Revolution and the girl I spoke with yesterday was misinformed. While they're not ordering anymore Comfortis, they did have a few boxes left...so we're good for the next 6 months before we have to make the switch. Thanks, everybody, for your help!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

A1Malinois said:


> When we found a flea on Ruby this year 1 week after giving her Interceptor


Interceptor isn't an anti-flea product so finding a flea after using Interceptor wouldn't be a surprise


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

lgnutah said:


> Interceptor isn't an anti-flea product so finding a flea after using Interceptor wouldn't be a surprise


I know its not flea prevention. Ruby never got fleas up until that point which is why we switched her to Revolution but we already gave her Interceptor dose. So the vet said it was fine to give Revolution anyway


----------

